# Hmmmm Random Thought!



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

Remember those cigarette sweets we used to eat as Children

I remember them being delicious!!! Do they still exist? Someone should change them to look like ecigs and so kids can learn to vape instead of smoke

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Ooooo Ooooo Ooooo I wonder if @Oupa can make me a juice in that flavour!! Oooooo Ooooo!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo Ooooo Ooooo I wonder if @Oupa can make me a juice in that flavour!! Oooooo Ooooo!



OMG! that would be sooo yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/14)

I remember we use to get chocolate ones to, wrapped in paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I remember we use to get chocolate ones to, wrapped in paper.



How politically correct were we in those days! If they were released on the market now the natives would get very restless!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

never had those  googled though


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> never had those  googled though
> 
> View attachment 1834



I remember those well! Nailed more than a packet or two of them in my time!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Geez I forgot about all those, only remembered my very first cigarette (either springbok or eidelwild) in the late 60's


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez I forgot about all those, only remembered my very first cigarette (either springbok or eidelwild) in the late 60's



Oh wow that's a blast from the past! I also used to smoke them for a while!


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

In Vereeniging there were a cafe sellinng Idlewild menthol at a stage. I loved that!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

I smoked them up to the time Chesterfield plain was released in SA, and then it was "Borshare deur die T-Shirt & toon naels deur die tekkies"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/14)

My first were Gold Dollar plain  use to steal them from my friends dad......


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

I lovedmy Winston filter and then went to Benson and Hedges menthol. When they changed to Kent, I went to Styvesant menthol. Although I used to smoke menthol, I'm not a menthol vaper. Weird.


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

I ended up with Marlboro Gold, the only acceptable thing I could buy internationally when travelling.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Started on Lucky Strike then changed to Perilliys... and along the way did Gunston, B&H, Eidelwild, Kent, a long spell of Chesterfield, a short spell of Dumont, those brown short cigarillos (can't remember the name), the ones that came in that Tin Box (also can't remember the name), Rembrandt Van Ryn and ended up on Marlborough Blue Ice! Man was I pissed then Kent Menthol went off the market!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Geez @Rob Fisher , the only thing I remember of Dumont was the ad on the packet: "DUMONT, THE FATHER OF FLIGHT" The naughty girls in our school used to smoke them!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Started on Lucky Strike then changed to Perilliys... and along the way did Gunston, B&H, Eidelwild, Kent, a long spell of Chesterfield, a short spell of Dumont, those brown short cigarillos (can't remember the name), the ones that came in that Tin Box (also can't remember the name), Rembrandt Van Ryn and ended up on Marlborough Blue Ice! Man was I pissed then Kent Menthol went off the market!



Ahhhh I remember the smokes in a tin were Mills Special! Oh and also bouts of Camel as well!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> The naughty girls in our school used to smoke them!



Mmmm I wonder if that's why I used to carry a packet on me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> never had those  googled though
> 
> View attachment 1834



I use to love these!!!!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Looking at the attachment, how's your teeth today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> Looking at the attachment, how's your teeth today?



All was fine until my wisdom teeth decided to make a mess haha. Thanks for asking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Ahhhh I just remembered the name of those little brown ciggies... They were Havana's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Yes @Rob Fisher , LM Tiger prawns, Havanas & Lorentino Beer before the war in Mozambique - I'm not going to sleep tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

I remember that some of the chocolate ones came wrapped in rice paper, that was so much better than the normal paper.


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I remember that some of the chocolate ones came wrapped in rice paper, that was so much better than the normal paper.



I use to just take the paper off


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I use to just take the paper off



Me too but it was such a mission and took away from the imagination of smoking a real cig.. but who needs a real cig when you have vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

I sometimes wonder if my dad is jealous, when he had to stop smoking after his heard attack there was no such ting as vaping. He stopped smoking in 1996 that is 18 years ago. But still he does not want to take a vape from me. I guess that is a good thing


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> Yes @Rob Fisher , LM Tiger prawns, Havanas & Lorentino Beer before the war in Mozambique - I'm not going to sleep tonight!



Those were the days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Only the Baalies will remember this one!


----------



## Oupa (9/3/14)

Yip I smoked these little bad boys for a long time... awesome flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Yip I smoked these little bad boys for a long time... awesome flavour!
> View attachment 1848



They were shorter but fatter and tightly packed!


----------



## Melinda (10/3/14)

I started with JPS (that is what my dad smoked, and was easy to "steal"  Mom smoked a Slim type cigarette, can't remember the name any more, but when I bought my own it was Benson and Hedges Special Mild (now Kent Special)


----------



## Silver (10/3/14)

Started on Craven A Menthol
Then Rothmans blue
Then switched to red to get a lighter cig. 
Lol, those were heavy cigs


----------



## CraftyZA (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I just remembered the name of those little brown ciggies... They were Havana's!
> 
> View attachment 1842


I remember those. From mocambique?
As i understand, the factory burnt down, never to be rebuilt?
That is the analog i will cheat with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

